# Cleaning outdoor rocks?



## ArtyCichlids (Nov 30, 2015)

Wanting to add some rather nice looking rocks into my new 120 gal. These are from outside that have been sitting on other rocks and some dirt/grass. What are some precautions I should take to make sure it's African Cichlid safe?! Also is there an extent of too much washing/scrubbing? Quick replies would be awesome! Please and Thank you!!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I always scrub with a brush that I bought only for my tanks, and then I boil the rock.


----------



## ArtyCichlids (Nov 30, 2015)

Rock is a bit big to be boiled easily, any other suggestions that I could do that could substitute for boiling a rock.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just clean the dirt of and put it in the tank.

You dont have to boil them. Unless you picked them up from a place that was polluted. But I wouldnt pick rocks from a dirty place at all.


----------



## ArtyCichlids (Nov 30, 2015)

Why is that wortel? It's a couple of really pretty rocks and they're just outside like in nature.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I always put mine in a bucket of water with 1 or 2 cups of bleach. I then rinse them off real good.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I too bleach my rocks. They pretty much all come from the lake shore so I don't want to introduce anything. Actually, I bleach any hard material that goes into the tank including filters and substrate.


----------



## ArtyCichlids (Nov 30, 2015)

Bleach? I always thought bleach was an awfully toxic chemical never to be used on fish products..? Can you explain that.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

ArtyCichlids said:


> Bleach? I always thought bleach was an awfully toxic chemical never to be used on fish products..? Can you explain that.


Bleach is fantastic for cleaning/sanitizing. Does it's thing, and with a good rinse with freshwater and a heavy dose of your favorite de-chlor goes away without leaving a trace.

Don't be afraid of bleach.


----------



## ArtyCichlids (Nov 30, 2015)

I will try that! Thank you very much.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I bleach most things that go into my tank too, including hardier plants. My reason is I don't want to introduce snails into my tanks.

I recommend bleaching the rocks overnight (use a 20:1 water to bleach solution or a bit stronger). Afterwards rinse and soak in heavily dechlorinated water. As long as they don't smell like bleach, they're good to go. Sometimes I leave them out on the porch and let the sun dry them out too, but it's not essential to do this step.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bleach is alright.

Personally if I need to decontaminate something I use chloramin-t

It oxidises away. Its almost the same as bleach even smells like it. But also verry usefull for treating all kinds of external problems on fish 

If they catch something and you dont know the awnser. Chloramin-t does the trick  but the dose comes verry precise


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

When you add Chloramin T to water it becomes bleach. Seems like a more expensive way to the same end.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I use bleach

I even go as far as 20 or 30% bleach

Then rinse in clean water and let dry for days or a week or two

Never had any problems


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

I pressure wash and occasionally scrub brush my large rocks before use. I then let them dry and try to leave them out and turn them in the hot sun (seasonal) I get alot of mine from creeks and fields and It has kept algae and moss and other outdoor goodies out of my aquarium. If the rocks are small enough and have cracks or pores i boil them. I never use bleach on anything. Something I've never found necessary and always been told not to do. Like using the top step on a ladder in my opinion. Guess it depends alot on the surface. Smooth surface, should be easy to rinse bleach away. Porous surface, id stick to washing and boiling. I will use vinegar on certain things but almost always dilute it heavily with water and rinse well.


----------

